

HeartForth: An Emoji-Based Stack Language - jlag34
http://neilk.net/blog/2015/02/14/heartforth/

======
comex
It might be fun to do something like this with Chinese characters - similarly
compact, but less visually noisy, more obvious to a Chinese or Japanese
speaker, and more expressive due to having many more characters to serve as
variable names.

0替始写1减写1同迄替倍採0同迄替落

------
yoklov
> Disadvantages: None.

Well, I'm convinced.

------
jcoder
Neat. Any reason not to use 0️⃣1️⃣2️⃣3️⃣4️⃣5️⃣6️⃣7️⃣8️⃣9️⃣?

~~~
qnaal
wtf are those

>ef b8 8f e2 83 a3 bs

~~~
madeofpalk
Emoji. [http://imgur.com/KG23JnK](http://imgur.com/KG23JnK)

------
arcatek
In order to avoid aving to put ugly digits in the middle of the code, I
suggest removing their support and using instead a single instruction to put 1
on the stack. By using numerical operators, it becomes easy to have any number
(1 1 + 1 - would be one, 1 1 + would be two, 1 1 + 1 + would be three).

Also, the multiplication operator appears blank here.

~~~
madeofpalk
I'm confused as to why they use 'real' digits rather than the emoji keycaps
like 1️⃣2️⃣9️⃣. Bonus points for representing 🔟 in a single character.

------
jarcane
There's also EmojiLisp: [http://emojilisp.com/](http://emojilisp.com/)

------
ledzep2
I wonder if there's a programming language that makes a program look like a
poem or a regular article?

~~~
Drakim
Shakespeare might interest you:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shakespeare_%28programming_lang...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shakespeare_%28programming_language%29)

Sample:

[Enter Juliet]

Hamlet:

Thou art as sweet as the sum of the sum of Romeo and his horse and his black
cat! Speak thy mind!

[Exit Juliet]

~~~
ledzep2
lol. This is awesome. Thank you!

